# Project Runway Season 10-Spoilers to Date



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Anyone watching? 

First of all-Gunnar and Chris need to get a room! 

So who is this season's COO-COO-Bananas? Kooan seems too obvious-I bet he's a fake-he is probably a classically trained actor and this is all for show! 

I am voting for Buffi-she is COO COO Bananas for sure!

Ven and Christopher are my early favorites-some are saying Christopher is a one-trick pony a la Michael in Mondo & Gretchen's season, but I disagree, I think he has real talent, but he is full of himself, and freaks out under pressure. He needs to relax and get real.

I thought Lantie should have gone home, her outfits (both of them) were horrible-Beatrice's weren't that bad, boring, yes, but not horrible and ugly. 

What do others think?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Sometimes these judges have no business judging!


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Regina said:


> I thought Lantie should have gone home, her outfits (both of them) were horrible-Beatrice's weren't that bad, boring, yes, but not horrible and ugly.


I laughed when Heidi called Lantie out for doing the same look over and over. I would have sent her home first, but no biggie. She's not long for this world anyway.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I think this season has great promise and I loved the Road to the Runway special - really a great way to get to know the designers - except - say what? 
Mondo is casting the show now? WTF?
[yeah i know i am sure he is not and the producers are but still - WTF?]

My biggest takeaway from Thursday?
Gunnar needs to get a grip in reality.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Gunnar promises to be great entertainment this season if he can stay around long enough. Loved the look on his face when his 'rival' won. (but WTF was up with that? I thought it was clear the other guy (with the "rose" blouse) was better  )


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Recording but haven't watched yet...


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

jradosh said:


> Gunnar promises to be great entertainment this season if he can stay around long enough. Loved the look on his face when his 'rival' won. (but WTF was up with that? I thought it was clear the other guy (with the "rose" blouse) was better  )


Are you talking about the runway show or the candy challenge?

Suggestion: could the first person to post on a new week put something in the post title as a marker? And, if you are behind, say explicitly what challenge you are talking about? That would make it easier for people who are behind to come in later and read the thread.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

What a strong top three! I went back and forth on who my top choice would be several times over.

In Gunnar's favor -- the accessories. His look used the candy and materials from the shop from top to toe.

In Sanjay's favor -- loved loved loved the sharks in the neckline, and of the top three she used the most variety of materials.

But Venn's rose dress -- absolutely stunning design, beautifully executed, true to his design sensibilities, and he didn't just use the candy in its original form and glue it down. 

My question of the season: how many of these designers are going to turn out to be one-note designers? 

I love roses, but if we see roses every week, am I going to get really tired of them? Are the judges going to get tired of seeing them week after week?

The girl who only works in black had better turn out strong designs every week, because the judges all know that black fabric hides a lot of sins in construction. On the other hand, it also hides a lot of the detail in your work (see last week's black dress), so you can hide what's good about your work if you aren't careful.

I don't think the Russian girl with all the lines over her designs, whose work looks like some kind of body armor, is going to last much longer. But I'm glad they sent Lantie home. I was getting that "OMG, I could have done better than that!" feeling. I'm baffled as to why they put her in the show, unless she is there to be elimination fodder.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

murgatroyd said:


> Are you talking about the runway show or the candy challenge?


This is why I don't like the "all season" threads 

I meant the Times Square runway show.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Yeah, we are still at the stage where it's just eliminating the dead weight. And there is so much dead weight that the woman with the Dots apron wasn't even in the bottom 3!

I loved both Sanjay's and Ven's dresses. I agree, it will be interesting to see if he only does roses or has more versatility. He does them really, really well though! Anya won with really only having one trick in her bag, so it's not necessarily a dealbreaker. 

I recognize Ven's talent and his dress was beautiful, but I would have given the win to Sanjay.

As for Gunnar and his accessories, I have a really hard time telling when they are going to slam someone for being over-accessorized, and when it's going to be a plus.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I loved Ven's dress - it really did look like a stained glass dress. Beautiful! 

I laughed when I saw the umbrella's in the shop. I knew someone was going to use them and get called out on it.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Is Gunnar for real? Everything about him to his name to his attitude seams to be a put on.

Elena is on the express train to Bootville if she stays so rigid. I love her aesthetic but it doesn't translate into a fast work environment with limited materials. She'd be awesome designing for Lady Gaga or Nicki Minaj.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

*Lexus Challenge *

Well, as Tim Gunn says, Pairs Challenges bring out character-I couldn't believe the backbiting with Christopher and Andrea! I did love the look on Heidi's face-she looked like she was watching 2 of her children fight! 

I did appreciate Kooan's giving Gunnar the credit for the dress. Irina is such a b***h that I think her dress should have won. If SHE was pleased, then by golly, that is something!

So Andrea left in the middle of the night...more drama...I thought she was made of tougher stuff.

They edit the previews to make more drama, of course-but man, oh man-I can't wait for next week!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thought for sure Andrea was going home. What was going on with the upper part of that dress? I also thought the white dress would win.

And for some reason Buffi reminds me of Lady Gaga.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I thought they would bounce both Christopher and Andrea for throwing each other under the bus.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

What a battle at judges' panel. Not on the show, at my house. 

I thought Kenley's dress was stunning, and perfect for her. My husband took the 'it's not a red-carpet dress' position and stuck to it. But when you come down to it, it's the client's wish to wear something short, or not, and they delivered what she asked for. 

IMHO, Kenley's dress also wins by the 'looks more expensive' rule. And really, it would bug me if a dress won where they had to tuck out a big piece of fabric before it went on the runway. No celebrity would wear a dress on the red carpet like that. 

So I think the judges made the right choice.

As for the other dresses -- almost fell of my chair when someone chose silk charmeuse. Yikes. As you can see, it's beautiful stuff, but super-unforgiving. Not what I would want to work with under a severe time limit.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

DouglasPHill said:


> I thought they would bounce both Christopher and Andrea for throwing each other under the bus.


I am sure they considered it, but decided to keep them around for post-throwing -each-other-under-the-bus drama. And boy, are they getting it!


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

DouglasPHill said:


> I thought they would bounce both Christopher and Andrea for throwing each other under the bus.


Let's say for the sake of argument that you wanted to keep the moral high ground and not throw your teammate under the bus. There is Michael Kors asking you what happened. What would you do?

I suppose you could list all the parts of the gown you had designed and built, and leave the judging panel to figure out whether the other person had been slacking.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Someone really needs to come up with a new phrase. "Throwing someone under the bus" has to be the most overused cliche in reality television.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

What a crazy episode. I have to say whoever it was that made that grey jacket that had shoulders that looked like it padded with football equipment needed to go home. Fast. I can't believe she didn't at least get in the bottom three. 

I loved Sonjia's outfit and am glad that won and loved Dimitry's dress. I wonder if the judges realized it was just one seam.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Boy did they get a bad group this season. One sneaks out in the night, one walks off the set, and one cries but stays. They got rid of the right one this week. Her outfits looked terrible. Its almost like the producers took the first 16 people to be on the show irregardless of their abilities.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

There should be a penalty for quitting.
Presumably lots of designers tried out for this show and every one of those quitters took away a spot from someone else who would perhaps _want_ to be there and actively compete.
If I was sitting home watching after narrowly missing the final cut I would be majorly PO'd.

Plus if they lose any more the scheduling will be off.
I'm sure they allowed for a double elimination or two that could now be scratched but that can only go on for so long before they start either losing episodes or having to have a no elimination episode.
I guess this is taped far enough in advance that they can work around everything, but still- bother!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

DouglasPHill said:


> Boy did they get a bad group this season. Its almost like the producers took the first 16 people to be on the show irregardless of their abilities.


I agree with that. Seems like Raul was one of those they picked without any concern on his abilities.

I like Buffy. She was off this week so she suffered from the "one day you're in..."


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

*(Michael Kors Challenge)*

Yes, Buffi deserved to be sent home. Her outfit did look like a hairdresser's smock, as Michael Kors so eloquently put it.... I love his comments!

Now Buffi and Kooan are both gone-who will step up and be coo coo bananas now? Gunnar is a bi***y queen-but that's not the same.

Congrats to Sonjia and that is great that Hayden P wants to wear her dress - !

Christopher managed to make Andrea's leaving all about him. What a narcissist!

Nice that they brought Raoul back but he won't last long, sad to say.

One word for this season: DRAMALICIOUS!!!!!


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Wow, what a devastating episode. 

Andrea wouldn't have lasted long anyhow, but to lose both Buffy (through elimination) and Kooan at once is a big blow to the season. Who will bring the goofy now?

One of the things that hits me in the face every time I watch the show is the budget the designers are given for a look. Obviously there's a trade-off between the length of yardage you have (which increases more and more if you do multiple garments) and the amount per yard you can spend on fabric. 

They had a graphic saying that one of the designers bought eight yards, so if that was the only fabric, you have to come in at under $20 a yard. The more garments you add, and the more yardage you have to get, the lower that number goes. 

You want the judges to say "that looks expensive" and not "that looks cheap". 

Yeah, this is obvious, but I wonder how often the designers think about it when they're at Mood. 

Notice all three top designs were dresses. For me, it's a toss-up between Sanjay and Christopher -- I hate teeny half-sleeve jackets over dresses, but if I have to wear one, I'd rather have one like Christopher made. 

Dimitry's dress would have been killer in a rich color. 

How many of the designers thought that after they called Ven's name that they were in the group of the top and the bottom designers? Fake-out! But Ven's dress was a misfire this week, because the zipper he chose wasn't made to do that (and what zipper is).

Bottom three -- wow, so bad. 

I wonder if the cost/fabric length tradeoff was part of the reason Buffy shot herself in the foot. I get why she chose jersey, because she was trying for something that wouldn't wrinkle. But if you don't usually work with chiffon, why on earth would you pick it? Why not use something else?

I think I would have voted to keep Buffy. Let's say you were cruising the thrift store and you found all three of these looks, and you were small enough to fine-tune all the garments to make them fit you. 

Buffy's dress: fix the hem, and do something else with the pink chiffon, like a scarf or a hip wrap or a turban or something. It might have been really drag-queeny, but you could do something with it, even if it were only a costume. 

Could Raoul's look be saved? The pants are horrendo. The top might be salvageable, but he gunked it all up with the leather bits. I've seen that vest design before, so it's not like there's anything distinctive there, and putting an interesting print on a weird shape just means that you can't see the print. (In his defense, I note that the designers don't have a form on which to build a pair of pants.)

One of the things I look for with a multiple-piece look is whether I can wear the pieces multiple ways. Of the looks with little jackets, Christopher's jacket would go over other stuff. I can't imagine wearing Fabio's little jacket in the first place, never mind wearing it over other stuff. And the print -- I didn't see it on the bolt, but the dress feels like he cut it on the crosswise grain. Why else would you end up with a dress so short that you can barely cover up your model?

Fabio's dress reminds me of a shift dress I actually bought in a thrift shop and cut down to make a tunic, because I liked the print. In the early 70s. And any look that makes another designer say "you can see her fish whistle" -- ouch! 

I don't think either Raoul or Fabio will be around very much longer. I would have sent one of them home instead. Probably Raoul.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

One thing that wasn't mentioned about Fabio's dress - the pattern in the back didn't seem to line up and it was too short. I liked the print, but not what he did with it.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm still only two and a half episodes in. But I wanted to say this-I have LONGED for someone to make women's clothes for the adult "tomboy" who still wants to look stylish for a LONG time. I can't remember the name of the gal that does that. (Alicia?)

I'm not sure yet if she's pulling it off or not, but it's an amazing concept.

The candy episode was a nightmare, and I felt the judging was off in quite a few places-in particular, the contestant who had the black dress with the fringe at the bottom with red candy that had movement to it. I am SICK of seeing dresses in the unconventional challenge that look like they could stand on their own and have no movement at all.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

betts4 said:


> One thing that wasn't mentioned about Fabio's dress - the pattern in the back didn't seem to line up and it was too short. I liked the print, but not what he did with it.


One judge did comment that Fabio had problems with matching the print.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

murgatroyd said:


> You want the judges to say "that looks expensive" and not "that looks cheap".
> 
> Yeah, this is obvious, but I wonder how often the designers think about it when they're at Mood.


One would think that any contestant chosen to do this show would have enough sense to get into town early and spend a couple of days trying to familiarize themselves with everything inside Mood. Then when given such limited budgets they at least have an idea of what is available for how much.

I know that stock changes but not so much that some time spent learning would not pay off. Too often they are already freaking out when they get there and the buying frenzy just makes it worse. By the time they get back to the workroom they are looking at their little pile of purchased goods with something not far from panic wondering why they bought it to begin with.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

The thing that scares me is how many designers have already mentioned this season that they've just picked up some kind of fabric that they haven't worked with before. 

  

Yeah, yeah, standard ***** -- don't the new contestants ever watch the show.

But -- if you know you're going on the show, why not take some classes on how to sew with some of these unfamiliar fabrics? For that matter, why not brush up on techniques on how to sew your familiar ones?


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Azlen said:


> Someone really needs to come up with a new phrase. "Throwing someone under the bus" has to be the most overused cliche in reality television.


Challenged only by "at the end of the day" Argh.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

murgatroyd said:


> The thing that scares me is how many designers have already mentioned this season that they've just picked up some kind of fabric that they haven't worked with before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This comes up with Survivor too. Why not learn how to make a frigging fire before you get there and find you have to and no one knows how.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

betts4 said:


> This comes up with Survivor too. Why not learn how to make a frigging fire before you get there and find you have to and no one knows how.


...or learn to drive a stick before you go on the Amazing Race! 

Didn't one of the contestants say they wish they had taken a class in evening wear or something? Seems like that class might cover different fabrics as well...

I totally agree....you can't be guaranteed to find the perfect fabric in 30 minutes at Mood....like you said, haven't they ever seen the show?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

The scary thing is, I see these designers making the same mistakes I did when I was learning to sew in high school. They get suckered in by a color, they go with a fabric they didn't originally plan for, and then they don't adapt the design accordingly. Not surprising in a novice sewer, but a lot of these folks have gone to school. 

You'd think they'd have learned by now.

Buffi got suckered in by the pink (more like coral on my TV), and didn't have time to go find a different fabric.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

murgatroyd said:


> Buffi got suckered in by the pink (more like coral on my TV), and didn't have time to go find a different fabric.


And the thing with Buffi was that she stood there saying "I should stay away from the pinks....I know I should...."


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

murgatroyd said:


> Buffi got suckered in by the pink (more like coral on my TV), and didn't have time to go find a different fabric.


You mean Buffi got suckered in by her aesthetic?  People get tripped up by what they know because its what they know all the time. Similar challenges await Melissa with her all-black-all-the-time or Elena's obsession with football shoulders.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> The candy episode was a nightmare, and I felt the judging was off in quite a few places-in particular, the contestant who had the black dress with the fringe at the bottom with red candy that had movement to it. I am SICK of seeing dresses in the unconventional challenge that look like they could stand on their own and have no movement at all.


Hi, Angie!










I liked Dimitry's candy dress, too. It was my #4 pick, however. I suspect the judges gave it high marks, too, but it wasn't "transformative" enough.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Almost caught up. I definitely like Fabiola as a person, and whatsisname is this seasons Rami. Good, but a bit one tricky.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I wish Christopher would have won. I just adore a black turtleneck and jacket. 

And is it just me, or would most "women on the go" want to wear a bra?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Also, if Tim Gunn ever decides to hang it up, I want them to hire on the woman who was the fourth judge on Women On The Go episode. She was amazing.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Also, if Tim Gunn ever decides to hang it up, I want them to hire on the woman who was the fourth judge on Women On The Go episode. She was amazing.


Do you mean the fashion person, or Hayden Panettiere? 



YCantAngieRead said:


> I wish Christopher would have won. I just adore a black turtleneck and jacket.


You can tell they really liked it, Angie, because they told him he was IN before they announced the winner.

Anyway, as a judge, I would have chosen the same thing the judges did, but personally I'm with you -- if I had the body type for it, I would buy that look in a heartbeat.

And Hayden agrees with us -- you heard her asking for the jacket.


----------



## paracelsus (Jun 23, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I wish Christopher would have won. I just adore a black turtleneck and jacket.


Did they ever show the dress underneath without the jacket? I don't recall seeing it on the model - usually they have the model remove the jacket at some point in the judging . Was it with sleeves or sleeveless?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I can't remember, either.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

GOD I hate cowl necks. Blech.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

"One-Way Monkey"


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Floating souffle boobs.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Two puppies wrestling in a sack!


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

I just look forward to next week. I LOVE when there are designers who actually know how to make clothes for real women. And I love watching floundering idiots who just can't seem to wrap their head around women with curves. Suffer you fools, SUFFER!!


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Ruth said:


> Floating souffle boobs.


I thought they looked very fine.

They also got rid of the right person. The comments about each other were spot on.
Vin is good but a one trick pony.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

How can we forget Eleyna calling Raoul "Eddie Munster?" 

Some others are saying he reminds them of Squiggy....LOLZ 

I agree-do NOT like cowl necks-and neither does Nina Garcia, IIRC....


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Ven really needs to change up his game. FAST. He's got a LOT of talent, but the one trick pony thing doesn't play well.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Who in that group* isn't* a one trick pony?


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I agree it's a bit tiresome, but at least Ven is a good, competent one-trick pony. And as we know from Anya, you can totally win as a one-trick pony.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

betts4 said:


> Who in that group* isn't* a one trick pony?


<Dmitri>
Don't you mean a one-step monkey?
</Dmitri>


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

It's a one-_way_ monkey.

Get your dimitri-isms right, already.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Ruth said:


> I agree it's a bit tiresome, but at least Ven is a good, competent one-trick pony. And as we know from Anya, you can totally win as a one-trick pony.


Sure, but he's more like Rami. I cheered for Anya until the end. But I kept yelling at the TV with Rami "Jesus Christ do something different already." Anya had a little depth.

Rami and Ven seem not to; they both seem to use their draping/shaping skills as a crutch.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Really looking forward to the show tonight. 

Curvy girls, when you're in the dressing room and hating your bodies, just think how many of the PR designers have come to grief when designing clothes for ordinary bodies. If that's the case, then why should be we surprised when a lot of off-the rack clothes look crappy on us? 

It's not our bodies, it's the stupid way that the fashion industry designs their clothes! 

I'd love to see the entire season done with plus-sized models and with plus-size dress forms. Maybe one day, they'll do it.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Wow. If you were making a film for design school students on how not to treat a client, you could just ask the producers for the raw video of this week's episode and re-edit it, and you'd be all done. 

Venn couldn't open his mouth without sticking his foot in deeper. And he even started whining about having the largest-sized person to design for on the runway with his client standing right there! What a d-bag!

It's a good thing I wasn't his client, because I could have turned the tables by going all sweet and Southern and asking him how much trouble he had when shopping for large-sized clothes, because obviously he was the largest designer in the workroom this season. 

My client doesn't have a shape. OMFG.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

She should have raised hell with the producers.
She certainly did not disrupt her life and put herself on display to be treated like that.
I would have made enough noise that he was given a talking to at _the very least_.
I also would have spoken up during the judging and made sure they knew how he made me feel. She may have and it was edited, but I would have made sure they knew how a guest on their show had been treated. That's not doing anything to help them get guest models in the future.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> I also would have spoken up during the judging and made sure they knew how he made me feel.


I'm really getting tired of the exposed metal zippers this season. So over it. It looks like none of the designers know how to put in a zipper properly.

And you know what would have been really tempting? When the judges asked me what I thought of my look, I could have dropped the bomb.

"... it looks so ... _home-sewn_..."

But I can't blame the client for not wanting to speak up, and letting her friend speak for her. And Michael Kors wasn't born yesterday. The judges all knew.

I hope she sees all the behind-the-scenes footage of the other designers saying how they had lost all respect for Venn.


----------



## cmgal (Oct 2, 2003)

Gunnar was a surprise. I haven't liked him in the past but he was so nice to his client and tried his best to make her happy. I'm a fan, now. As stated above, Venn is a d-bag, and should have been sent home.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Yes, but what could the judges do? Nathan dropped the ball so bad.

When Michael translated "hoochie mama" as "tart" for the guest judge and she said "Oh, yeah. Lots of those in England." I laughed so hard, I had to pause the TiVo.

And Michael Kors' critique of that dress is a masterpiece. The clients liked the look, and Michael savaged Nathan's design decisions, but threw her compliments about how gorgeous she was and said that she deserved better, so she ended up laughing instead of feeling bad about having horrible taste. I doubt Venn was taking notes, however.

Edited to add: yeah, when the guest judge designs for J-Lo, you really don't want Michael Kors saying your stage dress looks like a prom dress designed for Betty White.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

murgatroyd said:


> asking him how much trouble he had when shopping for large-sized clothes, because obviously he was the largest designer in the workroom this season.


THIS. 
A fat dude complaining about the size of his client?

And still he comes back in after the runway and says he shouldn't have been in the bottom?

Man is delusional.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

I guess I shouldn't be surprised that the panel didn't know the euphemism "real woman".


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> THIS.
> A fat dude complaining about the size of his client?


He's just big-boned. 

P.S. If his client is a size 14, I want to know what store that is so I can shop there.

Actually, what I'd like to do is take Venn's client shopping and find some good looks for her, because his outfit makes me say "I can do better than that!"


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Ven: What an a**ho!e. I was really hoping he would be eliminated. Some of his previous dresses were beautiful, but now his noxious personality has taken over and I hope he goes down in a ball of flames.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Venn had an opportunity to do something really stunning and completely blew it.

Remember the white suit that he showed with the rose top? You need a fabric like that, that is fluid, but has some body. Make a simple, versatile, body-skimming dress that can go from day to evening in the customer's favorite flattering color.

Then use your signature folding technique to make a handbag to go with it, so everyone who sees it coming down the runway will know that's Venn's look.

Of course, to do this, you have to _really_ know how to drape, not just how to fake it.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Ven probably had had the technical skills to do better in the challenge. But I don't think he would have been able to do that without letting go of his feelings about women who are not model-skinny. He was convinced that because his model was "plus size," she had "no shape" and "no sense of fashon awareness." He was so convinced that his client could not possibly look attractive that he wasn't able to talk to her, listen to her, or see her body as something that had any strong points worth emphasizing. It became a self-fulfulling prophesy. 

If you truly believe that your client's body is unredeemably ugly, I just don't think you can design flattering clothes for her.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Ruth said:


> Ven probably had had the technical skills to do better in the challenge. But I don't think he would have been able to do that without letting go of his feelings about women who are not model-skinny. He was convinced that because his model was "plus size," she had "no shape" and "no sense of fashon awareness." He was so convinced that his client could not possibly look attractive that he wasn't able to talk to her, listen to her, or see her body as something that had any strong points worth emphasizing. It became a self-fulfulling prophesy.
> 
> If you truly believe that your client's body is unredeemably ugly, I just don't think you can design flattering clothes for her.


Before this episode, I would have agreed that he had the technical skills to do this challenge, but now I"m not so sure.

I also can't help thinking about one of my favorite articles of all time from _Threads_ magazine.

Calvin Klein was quoted as saying that it would be easier for a woman to lose weight than for him to design clothes that would look good on a large woman.

The author of the article took a Vogue pattern for a Calvin Klein pantsuit and sized it up for a plus-sized woman. Naturally the results were fabulous.

So I think someone who didn't have Venn's blinders on could make something with his design sensibilities that flattered a larger client.

I agree with you, though. If Venn doesn't take his head out of his ass, it's not going to happen except by accident.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

UGH! ITA with everyone who is dogging on Ven...he was totally in denial about his behavior (and his body type)....WTF is the matter with him?

Even Dimitri called attention to the fact that Eleyna was nice to her client, and Gunnar wasn't his normal *****y self....I was so proud of everyone..EXCEPT VEN!

I LOVED the dress that won-and I loved that the client loved it. And her "friend" wants to be more than friends-I hope that happens someday. They were too cute!

They tried to put the fear of G-d into Ven but it didn't work. Gonna be awkward in the workroom now that everyone hates him. Guess they kept him around for drama. **SIGH**

He's not a one-trick pony or a one-off monkey. He's an A$$!!!


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm with everyone on Ven but wasn't it our all time fave Mondo who didn't know what to do with a real woman with boobs?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm afraid to watch this episode.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I'm afraid to watch this episode.


Oh, it's awful, and I'm sure it was a horrible experience for her to be his client. But the thing that makes the episode bearable is how all the other designers and judges reacted to him.

And I meant every word of what I posted before I watched the episode. If clothes don't please you, it is NOT your body at fault. The fault is in the clothes.

This episode proves it.


----------



## paracelsus (Jun 23, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> I'm with everyone on Ven but wasn't it our all time fave Mondo who didn't know what to do with a real woman with boobs?


I think it was Olivier, not Mondo, that said that.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Oliver was baffled by his womans body.
Ven was disgusted.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I watched it and felt so sorry for the client. I hope in some after story we learn that one of the other designers created something for her or some kind of compensation. That was just rude.

Especially he himself is not a skinny model type. What the hell. I mean, how can he say that stuff. Ugh.

I did like the three top designs. The winning dress was adorable!


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

betts4 said:


> Especially he himself is not a skinny model type. What the hell. I mean, how can he say that stuff. Ugh.


I'd love to know how 'random' the random assignment was. I can see that after the first time they did this, they might not want to put the clients through the button-bag process of having the designers pick them like models, with everyone scrambling to get the skinniest person.

You could turn that on its head and have the clients get the right to pick the designers (that's what would happen in real life).

But it's also possible that the producers gave Venn the biggest person on purpose because they thought he had the design skills to cope with that. Now they know they were wrong.

How can he say that stuff? What I was hearing was a person who was incapable of putting himself into the shoes of another person. I suspect he has issues with his own size that he hasn't been able to deal with. I wonder if every one of the inept things that came out of his mouth have been said about him, and he hasn't come to the level of self-acceptance that would allow him to reject them.

Of course, all that could be true, and he could still just be a d-bag.

Let me repeat what I posted at the top, before I watched the episode. When you're in the dressing room, and the clothes you are trying on make you unhappy with your body, just remember this episode, and recognize what's happening.

Your body is not flawed.

It's the design.


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

Wow, I thought my attitude towards Ven couldn't get any worse after this episode. Then I happened upon his Twitter page. Wow. He's still whining about it, and basically is blaming the model, the producers, the other designers, everyone but him. He even says the model was planted by the producers to make it difficult on him.

I hope he's gone next episode. He's Venbudhu on Twitter, in case anyone else wants to tweet him.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

God, what a total ass.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

TheDewAddict said:


> I hope he's gone next episode. He's Venbudhu on Twitter, in case anyone else wants to tweet him.


Oh, don't tempt me. I've been thinking of catty things to say to him since I watched the episode.

It's really not nice to remind me that since we have Twitter I could actually send them to him.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

TheDewAddict said:


> Wow, I thought my attitude towards Ven couldn't get any worse after this episode. Then I happened upon his Twitter page. Wow. He's still whining about it, and basically is blaming the model, the producers, the other designers, everyone but him. He even says the model was planted by the producers to make it difficult on him.
> 
> I hope he's gone next episode. He's Venbudhu on Twitter, in case anyone else wants to tweet him.


Is he at least getting blasted by his followers?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Oh, I found him on facebook. He is taking a beating there. If you scroll way way down he actually posts and responds.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ven-Budhu-Project-Runway-10/249256985191749

and her friends posted this page - 
https://www.facebook.com/terris.redemption


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

betts4 said:


> Is he at least getting blasted by his followers?


I think so. He deleted all of his earlier tweets about the episode, and now just has an apology and says things were "unintentional". Quite a change from last night when he was blasting everyone else and whining about it being unfair.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Who got cut? I'm just not sure I'm up to watch it.


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Who got cut? I'm just not sure I'm up to watch it.


Spoilered just in case


Spoiler



Nathan


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

So was this the first time they said "_at least_ one person will be eliminated"?

I liked that they tried to make Ven sweat a bit.

My wife really wanted Dimitri's dress to win (and I liked it a lot too), but I think they made the right choice. :up:


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

IMO, the winning dress was too long. But, what do I know, none of the judges commented on the length. Otherwise, it was fine. I liked Dimitri's better. Oh, and Venn, you're dead to me now. Pompous, whiny SOB.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Who got cut? I'm just not sure I'm up to watch it.


It's an astounding display of obliviousness.

Apart from trying to blame her on the runway, which I've already mentioned, my pick for the worst sound bite was when he said he was _surprised_ that she looked so pretty after her new haircut.

If I had recommended a friend in for this challenge, that's the line that would have had me yelling for a producer or Tim Gunn so someone could explain to me why we shouldn't be walking off the show RIGHT NOW.

Edited to add: If you want to catch up with a recap instead of watching the show, here's a summary from Nick Verreos' Blog: 
You Ain't No Waif Yourself.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

jradosh said:


> My wife really wanted Dimitri's dress to win (and I liked it a lot too), but I think they made the right choice. :up:


Impeccably styled as always, but there were some construction problems. Still, a great look, and very wearable.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

etexlady said:


> IMO, the winning dress was too long. But, what do I know, none of the judges commented on the length. Otherwise, it was fine. I liked Dimitri's better. Oh, and Venn, you're dead to me now. Pompous, whiny SOB.


I thought the winning dress was one of the worst 
- she looked shapeless and the whole thing seemed wrong.

So - what do I know also?


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

I''m appalled the network or the show or SOMEONE didn't do anything for that poor girl.


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

MauriAnne said:


> I''m appalled the network or the show or SOMEONE didn't do anything for that poor girl.


I think the show DID do something. I believe it was Heidi who stated that there was nothing wrong with the client, she was wonderful and beautiful. The problem was entirely the failure of Ven!

I believe that anyone who goes on a show like this has to acknowledge there is a strong possibility that they're not going to get what they want. That they might be portrayed as the fool. It's the risk you take. And especially for Project Runway... the designers almost ALWAYS have trouble with making clothes for plus sized women when they're used to working with size 0 models. How could she have NOT known there was the chance it would turn out to be a disaster??


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

lalouque said:


> I think the show DID do something. I believe it was Heidi who stated that there was nothing wrong with the client, she was wonderful and beautiful. The problem was entirely the failure of Ven!
> 
> I believe that anyone who goes on a show like this has to acknowledge there is a strong possibility that they're not going to get what they want. That they might be portrayed as the fool. It's the risk you take. And especially for Project Runway... the designers almost ALWAYS have trouble with making clothes for plus sized women when they're used to working with size 0 models. How could she have NOT known there was the chance it would turn out to be a disaster??


You are right... and make valid points (and she got a great haircut !). However, I don't think being ridiculed by the designer would be something that I'd suspect if I signed up for the show.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Now I'm really POed.

I just watched an old episode of _What Not to Wear_. One of the looks in the reveal was a dress in various shades of blue, and it had folds going across the dress on the diagonal. Sounds like it would make you broad as a barn, right?

Au contraire. The proportion, the shape of the folds, the color, all of it was done just right so the fabric flattered the shape of the client's body. It was a slammin' dress. And she was not a small girl.

I can't find a picture of it, but it seems like the kind of thing that Ven should have been able to do in his sleep, if he were as good a designer as he thinks he is. If you want to keep an eye out for the episode, it is #724, client's name is Miriam.

It's true that Terri didn't necessarily ask for a going-out-on-the town look, but all you'd have to do as a designer is tell the judging panel that you were inspired by your client and that you stand by your work. 

The dress was described as "layered dress" on the graphic at about 0:54, and retailed for $170.00.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

murgatroyd said:


> I can't find a picture of it, but it seems like the kind of thing that Ven should have been able to do in his sleep, if he were as good a designer as he thinks he is.


This one? It does look good!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Here's a good article, including what Gunnar did in stuff that was cut and a former designer offering to make her a dress.

http://theclicker.today.com/_news/2...odel-show-was-adult-bullying-at-its-best?lite


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Here's a good article, including what Gunnar did in stuff that was cut and a former designer offering to make her a dress.
> 
> http://theclicker.today.com/_news/2...odel-show-was-adult-bullying-at-its-best?lite


Okay, he did bully her, but I find it very hard to believe she was a size 10.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm watching it right now. When they showed a full length shot, I could believe she was close. In pants she looks thinner.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I need a makeover. All of these people look better than I do.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

The one thing I keep thinking about from that article I posted above is how the woman's friend ended up choosing all of the accessories-INCLUDING SHOES-because Ven wouldn't do that for her. 

Her friend is awesome.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

IMHO, she looked better in her before picture! Keep the haircut and makeup and have her stand up straight and it would look better than what Ven did for her.

Disgraceful. Utterly disgraceful.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

This one is weird. I don't love any of them. I hated Ven's top-just another stupid low cut top for a plus sized woman. Whoop. But other than that, I didn't HATE any of them, either.

I do like Fabio as a character so far, so I'm happy he won. And that Gunnar did well, since he was so awesome with his client.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

GoHalos said:


> This one? It does look good!


That's the one! Thanks!

See what I mean? Why couldn't Ven have done some kind of foldy-magic like this? Maybe the judges would have said it had already been done, but the client would have had something wearable.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Here's a good article, including what Gunnar did in stuff that was cut and a former designer offering to make her a dress.
> 
> http://theclicker.today.com/_news/2...odel-show-was-adult-bullying-at-its-best?lite





betts4 said:


> Okay, he did bully her, but I find it very hard to believe she was a size 10.





YCantAngieRead said:


> I'm watching it right now. When they showed a full length shot, I could believe she was close. In pants she looks thinner.





YCantAngieRead said:


> The one thing I keep thinking about from that article I posted above is how the woman's friend ended up choosing all of the accessories-INCLUDING SHOES-because Ven wouldn't do that for her.
> 
> Her friend is awesome.


Yeah, I don't think it's that awesome. I would have rather walked down the runway barefoot and then told the judging panel that the designer refused to style his look. Then they could have thrown the SOB off the show.

And if she's a size 10, I want to know whose vanity size that is.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

murgatroyd said:


> Yeah, I don't think it's that awesome. I would have rather walked down the runway barefoot and then told the judging panel that the designer refused to style his look.


There's a truth there. But I'm guessing the friend was trying to keep her from being even more shamed.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Boy. How about that guy? He's not exactly fit himself. He has a lot of nerve being so condescending. I definitely like him a lot LESS after last night's show.

Side note: Anyone else noticing how "mean" the judges are being this Season? They seem positively _grumpy_.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

From the model's Facebook page....

Not only will Terri be getting a makeover/photo shoot but she will be featured in Plus Model Magazine's upcoming October issue called Love Your Body. They work with an excellent team in NYC so will be giving Terri the pampering she deserves and treating her with class and style! If you get a chance, please thank the editor in chief, Madeline Figueroa Jones and Plus Model Magazine!

http://www.plus-model-mag.com/2012/08/project-runway-season-10-episode-6-help-my-friend/

PROJECT RUNWAY'S BASHED PLUS SIZE CLIENT SPEAKS UP | PLUS Model Magazine
www.plus-model-mag.com
Designer Ven bullies client/model about weight, age and constant bashing with no repercussion.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Thoughts as I'm watching live.

I really enjoy Gunnar.

Why is Heidi wearing a disco ball to the runway show?

I just love Tim Gunn so much.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Ha. Well, at least she admits she wore a disco ball.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Did not like Elena's dress at all...I don't know; something about the construction was off, it made the look like it was made from a tarp.

Dmitry dress was stunning, did the judges want more skin showing? That'd be the only thing to change if one wanted.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Hey, guys, please use the post title as a marker when you start comments on a new episode -- thanks!

Interesting that the judges decided to change things up by doing a top 4 / bottom 2 split. Gunnar should be thanking Kooan for walking off the show -- although I suppose the producers could decide at any point to eliminate anyone, and do a double elimination at some other time.

Assuming that I had the body, I would buy Melissa's dress. I love the fabric, and I love that the dress is both covered up and strapless. 

I like the lines of the gown, but I don't think Christopher's shredding technique works to advantage in this fabric. You can see the threads sticking up. 

Sonjia's dress -- hasn't there already been a Vogue pattern for this dress?  I don't think it's fair to slam Gunnar for his dress and not give the same criticism to Sonjia.

Ven's dress -- predictable much? I mean, if I were better with Photoshop, I could have put up a photo of his dress before the episode aired. 

And how catty was that, that Ven thought all the girls would be in the bottom? Wishful thinking?

I didn't like the exposed zipper, and the back was crooked, but when the execution was right, Fabio's dress seems like it would be wearable.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

In my opinion, Alicia (not Gunnar) was the one that was lucky that they didn't send anyone home. I don't think that Gunnar's dress was the worst of the bunch, even though his comments at the end of the show seemed to indicate that he thought he was in last place. Did they actually say that his was the worst of the group? I think they just played it that way to build drama.



murgatroyd said:


> Ven's dress -- predictable much? I mean, if I were better with Photoshop, I could have put up a photo of his dress before the episode aired.


Totally. I mean, how many versions of this dress has he made? He even mentioned that he was going to do something that he was comfortable with (or something like that).


murgatroyd said:


> And how catty was that, that Ven thought all the girls would be in the bottom? Wishful thinking?


I still can't believe that he wasn't kicked off last week...


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

GoHalos said:


> In my opinion, Alicia (not Gunnar) was the one that was lucky that they didn't send anyone home.
> 
> I think they just played it that way to build drama.


I completely agree.

From the moment I heard who the bottom two were I was thinking Alicia was a goner.

The moment they said Alicia was safe, I knew Gunnar wasn't going either. Based on what Heidi said about his dress there is no way he was going home over it.

Surprised how much they downplayed Fat Ven's obnoxiousness last week - and by downplay I mean they didn't even refer to it.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I live 2 blocks from Lord & Taylor so I passed by on my way home to see the dresses.

The original 9 are in the windows but the winning design from last night is not.

They look good except Chris March's which looks like a cheap 14th street knock off.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Wow, this was impressive!

IMHO if you want your look to be in the top group, the best thing you can hear coming out of a judge's mouth is the phrase "it looks expensive". So how is it that the team with the biggest "budget" shot themselves in the foot by making a bunch of cheap-looking crap?

Big props to Christopher and Sonjia for letting Gunnar shine with his two dresses, and giving him credit on the runway. Ideally with a team challenge, the team should be stronger than the sum of the three designers, and I think they showed that here. 

OMG, the store dog at Mood is named "Swatch"? I missed that on the first watching. 

And so many good zingers in this episode.

"They're like Boris and Natasha from Rocky and Bullwinkle." 

"Something should have been in that crotch that a girl doesn't have."


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Loved this episode just because of the Gunnar, Christopher and Sonjia team. Beautiful pieces that together all made a great set. Wonderful work. I wish all three of them could have won.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I have always thought that Christopher and Gunnar should get a room-now they are getting along! HEY! 

Now it looks like fireworks between Eleyna and Dimitri-for real!

I think it was Alicia's time to go. Don't send my sweet skirt-wearing Fabio home! I love him!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

murgatroyd said:


> OMG, the store dog at Mood is named "Swatch"? I missed that on the first watching.


This is funny, only because you are uber-observant and have great recall in the dance threads, and Swatch has been making Project Runway appearances for at least three seasons now 
Just made me chuckle


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> This is funny, only because you are uber-observant and have great recall in the dance threads, and Swatch has been making Project Runway appearances for at least three seasons now
> Just made me chuckle


I was stuck with nothing but OTA for several years. This is the first time I've watched Project Runway since season 5.

So this is the first time I've seen Swatch.

That's okay, though, I'll laugh with you.



Regina said:


> Now it looks like fireworks between Eleyna and Dimitri-for real!
> 
> I think it was Alicia's time to go.


After seeing this episode, I have this impulse to go through my closet and throw out every piece of black and grey clothing in there. (And I have a lot.)


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

murgatroyd said:


> I was stuck with nothing but OTA for several years. This is the first time I've watched Project Runway since season 5.
> 
> So this is the first time I've seen Swatch.


Isn't he the cutest? This is the first time we've heard Tim say "Thank you, Swatch!" this season, IIRC.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Regina said:


> I have always thought that Christopher and Gunnar should get a room-now they are getting along! HEY!
> 
> Now it looks like fireworks between Eleyna and Dimitri-for real!
> 
> I think it was Alicia's time to go. Don't send my sweet skirt-wearing Fabio home! I love him!


NONONono. They sent Fabio home?


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> NONONono. They sent Fabio home?


NO!!!!!!!!!!!! They sent Alicia home....

I was imploring them NOT to send Fabio home...I love him!!!

Sorry to scare you!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Ah. Still, I liked Alicia's tomboy style. But she was out of water on this show.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Am I the only one that wants to hit the fabric store after watching Project Runway?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

murgatroyd said:


> Am I the only one that wants to hit the fabric store after watching Project Runway?


I am going to Mood on Sept 29th. My friends are going to NYC for a day trip and that was one place all three of us wanted to visit.


----------



## cmgal (Oct 2, 2003)

murgatroyd said:


> Am I the only one that wants to hit the fabric store after watching Project Runway?


I was there a couple of years ago and they couldn't have been nicer. I got swatches of faux suede and they wouldn't charge me.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

They got rid of the right person.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

MOTHER Eff.

I'm spoiling this just because it just happened.


Spoiler



What the eff, judges? Ven blows. Send his ass home. PLEASE. And Gunnar was a happy, good personality. Blah.



Even thought I'm not a fan of his, I think the right outfit won. That jacket was astounding.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Ha ha. Also, previews...


Spoiler



Tim Gunn-"***** slap that *****." Ha ha!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Oh my god!!! I am not using spoliers - so don't read if you haven't watched the episode. 

How could they do that. The one trick pony sticks around AGAIN. I was hoping that maybe Tim was saying that stuff to Ven in the workshop to get back at him for bullying his model before. Well, I know that was a stretch, but I was happy he got knocked down.

And then I was hoping that the judges would get rid of him for making the same thing on every frigging dress he has put out there. They sat there and talked about this and even brought Tim out to ask him why no one told Ven to stop doing the frigging roses and Tim told them that he did. Ugh. 

I think Gunnar shouldn't have won, but he shouldn't have lost either. No way. 

I did love Demetris outfit and thought it was very clever that he had the jacket cut out that way. Nice.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

The great mystery has been revealed! My husband and I have been wondering where Elena and Dimitri are from all season long. We suspected one of them was Russian and the other Ukranian, so we weren't too far off.

And I adore Tim Gunn, but right now I want to shake him and say: Tim, _what were you thinking_? Let the fool make his maxi-pad dress and let it go down the runway, so we can hear what Michael Kors has to say about it!

(Loved the "That Girl" reference!)

P.S. I don't care how impeccably tailored Sonjia's trousers were -- they still look like Pac-Man is eating the model's crotch.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

murgatroyd said:


> (Loved the "That Girl" reference!)


I got it!!! and I loved that most of the youngsters in that room looked blank.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

i was bizarrely excited during the judging especially when they brought Tim out only to be bizarrely disappointed.

most definitely Ven should have been the one to go.
shame. his arrogance and self importance are so high at least it's nice to see him knocked off his pedestal. at least this time we didn't get him saying he should have won.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

I thought at first that Ven had re-used the muslin from last week's skirt, the one he didn't get to show in the team challenge. It was only on the runway that I saw he had given us the foldy-flower _again_.


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

I was highly disappointed Ven didn't got home this week. Highly disappointed. But at least next week looks like a really "*****y" show!!


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Assuming you had the right body type to wear the looks shown, which look would you buy? I would have bought Melissa's dress. 

I wasn't particularly keen on Dimitry's print, but I can't say whether I would have bought the look or not, because I don't know what shape his top was. Very disappointed that the judges didn't ask his model to take off the jacket (at least in the part of the show we saw).


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

murgatroyd said:


> Assuming you had the right body type to wear the looks shown, which look would you buy? I would have bought Melissa's dress.
> 
> I wasn't particularly keen on Dimitry's print, but I can't say whether I would have bought the look or not, because I don't know what shape his top was. Very disappointed that the judges didn't ask his model to take off the jacket (at least in the part of the show we saw).


I wondered why they didn't have him take show the blouse either. I would have bought his outfit, the print didn't bother me if it came as a complete package. But I was thinking it would also look great with a solid underneath.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Ven should have gotten the axe. Remember the producers reserve the right to control who gets booted so they must have some reason. The girl who won last year, and never should have, was there and her hair looked terrible.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

DouglasPHill said:


> Ven should have gotten the axe. Remember the producers reserve the right to control who gets booted so they must have some reason. The girl who won last year, and never should have, was there and her hair looked terrible.


I disagree. Anya had depth.

One trick ponies piss me off.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I disagree. Anya had depth.
> 
> One trick ponies piss me off.


Lots of us thought _Anya_ was a one trick pony.

Ugh Ven.
He just won't go away.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Cearbhaill said:


> He just won't go away.


Speaking of people who won't go away.
Mondo. I'm talking to you.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Awww.... Mondo is a cutie pie!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I LOVE Mondo. Admittedly, I didn't see his first season, but he's awesome.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Mondo in those shorts hurt my eyes.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I thought Sanjai (I know I'm spelling that wrong) should have won -- those pants were phenomenal. Demetri's jacket was cool too, so I'm not upset about it.

Ven stinks. When will they boot him?! This time he not only sent down the same exact thing, but it looked horrible with the flowered sash thing. I did love Tim's critique though -- so funny! I also felt bad for his sister -- not that anything bad happened in this episode, but I can't help thinking she'll feel terrible when the episode with the model airs and she sees how awful he was to her because of her weight.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Maybe I'm alone, but I didn't like those pants. I just don't care for printed pants, maybe. They were well tailored, though.


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

Not only are Ven's designs boring, his whole demeanor is horrible. He barely hugged his sister and didn't show much emotion at all when she seemed so glad to see him. Maybe it is his culture.....or, perhaps, his _aesthetic_ ( a word I'm beginning to hate).


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

etexlady said:


> Not only are Ven's designs boring, his whole demeanor is horrible. He barely hugged his sister and didn't show much emotion at all when she seemed so glad to see him. Maybe it is his culture.....or, perhaps, his _aesthetic_ ( a word I'm beginning to hate).


Nah, he's just a pud.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

FINALLY. What a dull dud of a dress.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

And good luck designing clothes for women.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

ha ha
ding dong the witch is dead

i've never been so delighted to see a reality show contestant get the boot


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh I have. But he's right up there.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> FINALLY. What a dull dud of a dress.


THIS. And Yay!!! he's finally gone!

I really liked both Demetri's and Christopher's dresses but liked Demetri's just a little more.

I thought Christopher's was too pale - it was gorgeous, but I wondered if it could be done in a different color - maybe a metallic black, or something and it would show up better from the back row.


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> ha ha
> ding dong the witch is dead
> 
> i've never been so delighted to see a reality show contestant get the boot


Dang, you posted exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Now that I know more about how the show is filmed, I wonder if sleep deprivation or exhaustion accounts for some of the brain shutdown that happens to the designers.

They said that the design would have to read all the way to the nosebleed seats. They showed them the whole line, so the designers could see the impact of the same dress on a whole line of girls.

If I had been in Tim Gunn's shoes, I would have nudged Chris to make the 'sky' part of the dress a night sky (midnight blue) instead of nude, so the skyline would be more visible in the balcony seats. If he had done that instead of the nude top, it would have been my top pick, hands down.

Dmitry's dress was strong except for the transparency over the boobs. Those two were the strongest designs for me.

And with Ven we see, once again, that you ignore Tim Gunn's advice at your peril. 

"Origami Rose" could be his drag queen name. Michael Kors FTW!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

betts4 said:


> I thought Christopher's was too pale - it was gorgeous, but I wondered if it could be done in a different color - maybe a metallic black, or something and it would show up better from the back row.





murgatroyd said:


> They said that the design would have to read all the way to the nosebleed seats. They showed them the whole line, so the designers could see the impact of the same dress on a whole line of girls.
> 
> If I had been in Tim Gunn's shoes, I would have nudged Chris to make the 'sky' part of the dress a night sky (midnight blue) instead of nude, so the skyline would be more visible in the balcony seats. If he had done that instead of the nude top, it would have been my top pick, hands down.


Smeek!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I forgot to hang around at the end. Did they show the outfit on the Rockettes?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

betts4 said:


> Smeek!


In my sleep-deprived stupor, I didn't see there was another page of posts when I wrote my reply. 

Thanks for putting the episode title in. :up:


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I forgot to hang around at the end. Did they show the outfit on the Rockettes?


No, they didn't and I would have loved to have seen that. I agree that the sky line would have shown better with a darker color, but I loved the winning dress. So much.

Almost as much as I was thrilled to see Ven get auf'ed.

(but to be honest, I didn't think his dress was as bad as the other one in the bottom 2. That blue with all those sparkles sounded like it "crunched" when she moved, and it was just plain ugly !!).


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I really liked Demitri's dress too. Lots of nice details there. I kind of thought Elena was going to go, but I think they wanted to make a statement to Ven. So out the door he goes. He sure didn't turn out to be as good as I thought he would be based on his initial designs. Seems he isn't very versatile.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

murgatroyd said:


> "Origami Rose" could be his drag queen name.


best line ever

i think i actually preferred Dimitri's dress over Christopher's.

my problem with Christopher's was the skirt didn't seem to fall very well and the slit was kindof high for The Rockettes I would think.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I was absolutely SHOCKED to see Ven go, but I was happy! 

He was just too smug for his own good. See ya, buddy!

I think the final 3 will be Christopher, (funniest quote of the night, besides Michael Kors' "Origami Rose" was Christopher's "I need my inhaler" LOL), Dimitri and Melissa. I love Sonjia and she is talented but I just have a feeling.

I liked that Elena apologized to Dimitri. Now they can get it on! LOL!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> best line ever
> 
> i think i actually preferred Dimitri's dress over Christopher's.
> 
> my problem with Christopher's was the skirt didn't seem to fall very well and the slit was kindof high for The Rockettes I would think.


Yeah. I wish he'd done a more flowy skirt. Dimitri's was nice. I don't like him for some reason, though.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Ven's certainly wasn't the worst of the bottom three, but they had a point to make and I'm glad they made it.

I think Dimitri was robbed (once again).


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Fabio: "I'm polite, my baby's polite, it's just going through something."  Made me laugh.

Fabio should have kids. He's awesome. I like him more every week.


(Mid-episode of It's Fashion Baby, for Jan. )


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Just leaving a placemarker for tonight's episode.

[Tim Gunn]

Carry on.

[/Tim Gunn]


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Wow. It's like I never posted at all. 


I don't like Dimitri. I just don't. He's talented, but ugh. I hate his personality.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Also, regarding All Stars..I will spoiler it because I don't feel like being yelled at..


Spoiler



I could not be less interested. There is no one I care about at ALL.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

That was one the most self-serving episodes evah! Heidi Klum annoys the sh1t out of me as did this episode.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Fabio: "I'm polite, my baby's polite, it's just going through something."  Made me laugh.
> 
> Fabio should have kids. He's awesome. I like him more every week.


Fabio should definitely have kids. Lots of them! He was great.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> That was one the most self-serving episodes evah! Heidi Klum annoys the sh1t out of me as did this episode.


GOD yes. I was telling someone before the episode even aired how much her "Truly Scrumptuous" name made me want to kick her in the teeth.



betts4 said:


> Fabio should definitely have kids. Lots of them! He was great.


I love him. I really want him to at least make it through the next round, but I worry about him.

I wanted him to win this challenge so badly because he was the only one who DID seem to understand the kid, and how to make a really smart functional outfit that isn't going to be a huge PITA to work with with diapers and such.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Also, while I'm cranky...all of these outfits, with a couple of exceptions, just seemed bunchy and unflattering. Yuck.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Wow. It's like I never posted at all.


I guess it's time for me to take the Ms. Cranky-pants hat and say "yeah, back at you!" 

I simply want to make the All-Season threads easier to navigate for people who are behind.

Putting the episode title in the post title area leaves a nice big visible marker that shows the new episode has aired. It shows people who are behind where to stop in order to avoid spoilers if they haven't watched the current episode.

Maybe it's not convenient for you to do this because you are posting on your phone -- maybe you think it's the dumbest idea ever. I don't know.

But since you've started the discussion for the new episode for the past couple of weeks now without making an explicit statement that you're talking about the brand new episode in your post, I could also have said to you "wow, it's like I never posted at all".

The plain fact is that any of us who live west of the Eastern/Central timezones and watch a west coast feed are always going to be watching 'behind live' compared to the EC crowd. Yes, I can see where it is fun to post as you watch the show, like people tweeting, but those of us in the west can never join in your conversation because we are always behind. ALWAYS.

I proposed a solution so we could all share the same space harmoniously, but apparently posting an explicit reference that you're watching the new episode at the top of a post is too much to ask.

And people wonder why a lot of us think all-season threads suck.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I started this (sucky?) all-season thread because I thought there would not be enough interest for single eps....so mea culpa....

Anyhoo-how funny was it when Christopher's mannequin's head fell off? 

I think Fabio should be the ONLY one to have children out of this bunch-the rest of them were so mean! 

Although Dimitri's baby _was _advanced, he slept in a "big boy bed" LOL 

Melissa really did luck out, they liked her mom outfit, even though it was (IMHO) awful, and I think that may have saved her.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Regina said:


> I started this (sucky?) all-season thread because I thought there would not be enough interest for single eps....so mea culpa....
> 
> Anyhoo-how funny was it when Christopher's mannequin's head fell off?
> 
> ...


It's not sucky, Regina. I like it.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Christopher's was nice, but not really original.

None of the boy outfits were bad at all. I wish two of them could have won.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> It's not sucky, Regina. I like it.


Aww, shucks  Thanks !!


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

For the record, I want to state that when I saw Angie's message, what I read was this:



YCantAngieRead said:


> Fabio: "I'm polite, my baby's
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I hit the word "baby" and stopped reading immediately, so at the time I posted my placemarker post, I hadn't read the current episode title in the end of her post.

It does kind of defeat the purpose of putting the episode title in as a placemarker if you put it in at the END of the post.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Also, while I'm cranky...all of these outfits, with a couple of exceptions, just seemed bunchy and unflattering. Yuck.


I wanted to ask you and the other moms about this. Isn't the faux baby kind of misleading, in that it has that really skinny little diaper? No real baby is going to have a diaper as puny as that.

If you drape on the form without putting a diaper on it first, then you're going to have a garment that has no wearing ease for the diaper.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I will say for the record that I also like the headings for each episode. I have no problems at all with an all season thread for a show like this. I just agree that the headings help sort it out.

One thing I wondered with Chris' outfit was how safe was it for the baby/toddler - I was thinking she would start pulling those things off and eating them. Maybe it's made better. I think Fabio's should have won - he did think things out like using velcro and making the outfit look like a two piece but really was a one piece.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I thought the episode header was a great idea.
I usually read before I watch and don't mind being spoiled in the least, but sensitive folks who become outraged when spoiled would/should appreciate them.
It was a nice sort of mental marker, too.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

murgatroyd said:


> I wanted to ask you and the other moms about this. Isn't the faux baby kind of misleading, in that it has that really skinny little diaper? No real baby is going to have a diaper as puny as that.
> 
> If you drape on the form without putting a diaper on it first, then you're going to have a garment that has no wearing ease for the diaper.


They may seem skinny at the beginning, but they will NOT stay skinny for long.  (Real babies-I've never really seen what the fake ones do.)

And that's a problem with baby clothes. In fact, I just had Grace in a pair of jeans today that didn't really fit after about thirty minutes.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Maybe it was because I have a 13-month-old, but I thought this episode was absolutely hilarious and awesome. I kept laughing through the whole first half, watching them with those fake babies and funny baby comments. And some of those kids were just super cute!!

Too bad none of the baby-girl designers did a good job. If there had been something cute for girls that won I would totally buy it for my daughter! But that winning dress is just not practical at all. I suppose it would make a cute dress for Easter or church in the summer if you're the type to dress your baby up for church, but since it's almost October in Alaska and we're Jewish and the baby really only needs play clothes, it's just about the most impractical thing ever.



murgatroyd said:


> I wanted to ask you and the other moms about this. Isn't the faux baby kind of misleading, in that it has that really skinny little diaper? No real baby is going to have a diaper as puny as that.
> 
> If you drape on the form without putting a diaper on it first, then you're going to have a garment that has no wearing ease for the diaper.


I was thinking that _the entire time_. Those baby dress forms were totally unrealistic. No way does any 12-18 month baby have that slim sillouette. If it were me, I would have asked my baby's mom for a spare diaper and put it on that dress form, maybe even stuffed it with some fabric too, because they puff up a lot when they are wet.

The form was too small not only because of the lack of a diaper, but also because babies have that arched back posture that makes both the belly and the bottom stick out. Those forms were like skinny model babies with tiny little tummies and petite bottoms and adult posture, instead of the big rounded belly and pushed-out bottom that healthy tots have. Melissa's sheath dress would have worked so much better if she'd had a realistic baby shape to work with, I think. It rode up over the diaper so much partly because it just wasn't cut for the actual shape of that baby.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

betts4 said:


> One thing I wondered with Chris' outfit was how safe was it for the baby/toddler - I was thinking she would start pulling those things off and eating them. Maybe it's made better. I think Fabio's should have won - he did think things out like using velcro and making the outfit look like a two piece but really was a one piece.


YES YES YES. Although my thought was more along the lines of "my baby would have so chewed those flowers until they looked like crap. She chewed on ALL of her clothes' features.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I guess it's a good thing he didn't listen to his "Mom" and change anything. I have admit, I kind of agreed with her. I didn't care for the loud floral 70's tablecloth print much either. I thought for sure he was going to get skewered by the judges, and then he turns around and wins. I guess me and Mom were both wrong. 

ETA: Although I did think it was kind of rude of her to say so, when it was obviously too late for him to do anything about it.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Ruth said:


> Too bad none of the baby-girl designers did a good job. If there had been something cute for girls that won I would totally buy it for my daughter! But that winning dress is just not practical at all. I suppose it would make a cute dress for Easter or church in the summer if you're the type to dress your baby up for church, but since it's almost October in Alaska and we're Jewish and the baby really only needs play clothes, it's just about the most impractical thing ever.


So true! It's the kind of one-shot garment where, if you miss a tiny window of opportunity, there's no reason to buy it.

I think Chris was lucky to win instead of ending up on the bottom because the judges easily could have called him out for being a seamster on this episode rather than a designer.

First of all, his baby came in wearing the white dress, and her mom wanted an ensemble with a white jacket. The mom was the one who _dictated_ to him that she wanted a 3/4 length denim jacket with no pockets.

Melissa's not wrong when she complained about Chris knocking off the jacket from one of her looks. And it was Heidi's idea to put the flowers on the skirt! So Chris wasn't wrong to worry that he would be in the bottom.

Ruth, you and Angie and betts are so right -- Chris's dress is not a practical garment, to the point of being hazardous. It also fails the challenge because it's not very practical from a production standpoint. All those loose pieces that have to be sewn on? OMG! How much fussy-cut fabric, how labor-intensive is that?

Of course since Heidi suggested putting the flowers on the skirt, it's no surprise that she'd like the dress. And from her standpoint, an ensemble like the one Chris made is great for the line. It's the kind of fancy thing you could put in a display window for people to ooh and ahh over, to get attention for the line, to draw them into the store. Then once the customers are in the store, they buy the basics. But Heidi didn't ask for a runway look. She asked for something that could go into production.

Elena designed herself into a corner. The jacket is cute but not practical, and while she tried to draw the whole look together by using the colors in the motif in the other garments, it didn't work because the volume of the other colors is so big. But if she had tried to tie the three garments together more, it would have reduced their versatility -- they couldn't be used with other garments as readily. So she was screwed either way.

It's a pity Melissa shot herself in the foot so much by over-fitting the dress and not having enough wearing ease for the diaper. With the cute vest and an easier dress, that look could have been a lot of fun.



Ruth said:


> I was thinking that _the entire time_. Those baby dress forms were totally unrealistic. No way does any 12-18 month baby have that slim sillouette. If it were me, I would have asked my baby's mom for a spare diaper and put it on that dress form, maybe even stuffed it with some fabric too, because they puff up a lot when they are wet.
> 
> The form was too small not only because of the lack of a diaper, but also because babies have that arched back posture that makes both the belly and the bottom stick out. Those forms were like skinny model babies with tiny little tummies and petite bottoms and adult posture, instead of the big rounded belly and pushed-out bottom that healthy tots have. Melissa's sheath dress would have worked so much better if she'd had a realistic baby shape to work with, I think. It rode up over the diaper so much partly because it just wasn't cut for the actual shape of that baby.


Totally agree that while the form does have more roundness than the adult form, it's still not as round as a real baby, nor does it have a swayback like babies (and some of us grown-ups) have.



bareyb said:


> I guess it's a good thing he didn't listen to his "Mom" and change anything. I have admit, I kind of agreed with her. I didn't care for the loud floral 70's tablecloth print much either. I thought for sure he was going to get skewered by the judges, and then he turns around and wins. I guess me and Mom were both wrong.
> 
> ETA: Although I did think it was kind of rude of her to say so, when it was obviously too late for him to do anything about it.


The thing that saved Chris was that no matter what the moms said, ultimately, Heidi was the real client. So as long as Heidi liked the look, he was safe.

P.S. I'm kind of sorry this challenge didn't come up earlier in the season while Ven was still here.


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> P.S. I'm kind of sorry this challenge didn't come up earlier in the season while Ven was still here.


Banned!!! I shiver at the thought.....


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

murgatroyd said:


> The thing that saved Chris was that no matter what the moms said, ultimately, Heidi was the real client. So as long as Heidi liked the look, he was safe.


I think he relaxed some when one of the other designers said that to him towards the end of the design time.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

betts4 said:


> I think he relaxed some when one of the other designers said that to him towards the end of the design time.


Yes. I heard that too. In the past they HAVE asked the "client" if she liked the look. Of course in this case Heidi is the client, so what the mom said is immaterial (ha!).

I did think it was a little pointless of the Mom to trash his choice of fabric that much since they'd already been to Mood and it was all he had. Maybe she thought _she_ was client? She really seemed to think her critique was going to help. She looked a bit awkward when all the judges loved both pieces.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

lalouque said:


> Banned!!! I shiver at the thought.....


Imagine how it would have been, if Ven had been stuck with the faux baby all day. I'm just saying.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

bareyb said:


> I guess it's a good thing he didn't listen to his "Mom" and change anything. I have admit, I kind of agreed with her. I didn't care for the loud floral 70's tablecloth print much either. I thought for sure he was going to get skewered by the judges, and then he turns around and wins. I guess me and Mom were both wrong.
> 
> ETA: Although I did think it was kind of rude of her to say so, when it was obviously too late for him to do anything about it.


Oscar de La Renta has never been my favorite.

ETA: Now I'm questioning if that was the designer. Whatever. I didn't like it, either.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Best line of the night (paraphrasing):

Christopher:
Now I understand what happened to Judy with Liza.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

murgatroyd said:


> Imagine how it would have been, if Ven had been stuck with the faux baby all day. I'm just saying.


Possibly a preemptive strike?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Wheeee!!!

I went to Mood today! My friends and I went to NYC on a one day bus trip. We walked all over and one place we went was Mood. It was so cool inside - I went up the stairs that they usually are seen running up. I almost bought some material that I liked but decided I didn't want to carry around with me all day. Mood is actually inside and upstairs in a building that unless you knew the address, you wouldn't know it was there.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

betts4 said:


> Wheeee!!!
> 
> I went to Mood today! My friends and I went to NYC on a one day bus trip. We walked all over and one place we went was Mood. It was so cool inside - I went up the stairs that they usually are seen running up. I almost bought some material that I liked but decided I didn't want to carry around with me all day. Mood is actually inside and upstairs in a building that unless you knew the address, you wouldn't know it was there.


KEWL! Did you see Swatch?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Regina said:


> KEWL! Did you see Swatch?


No, he is only there Monday thru Friday.  I did ask! I did buy a bag of buttons. Sounds odd but I am going to glue them to a mirror frame.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

betts4 said:


> I did buy a bag of buttons. Sounds odd but I am going to glue them to a mirror frame.


Oh, puhleeze, betts -- we're fans of a show where people are asked to make dresses out of candy. Why should gluing buttons to a mirror frame sound odd to us?


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

murgatroyd said:


> Oh, puhleeze, betts -- we're fans of a show where people are asked to make dresses out of candy. Why should gluing buttons to a mirror frame sound odd to us?


Exactly!  And that is hilarious that Swatch gets the weekends off! What a diva!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

We had 3 friends that went there just for my one other friend and I that are fans. They were saying 'come on' and we were saying wait, wait, wait. Then I looked over at heather and said "this is when Tim comes and says Five minutes" and everyone races to get their stuff rung up. We laughed. I did walk thru the 'silk'secton that Chris was in last episode.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

murgatroyd said:


> Oh, puhleeze, betts -- we're fans of a show where people are asked to make dresses out of candy. Why should gluing buttons to a mirror frame sound odd to us?


Snort. Literally.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

I would have bought something just so I could get a Mood bag.

We had bad weather when the show was broadcast & it just showed up on demand so I could catch up. What CUTE babies !!! I liked the boys' looks better than all the girls' looks.

Melissa got lucky.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

They changed the winning girls' design and fabric quite a bit now that it's on Babies R Us.
http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=15491836

The boys' design wasn't changed much at all -- maybe different buttons? 
http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=15491826


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

MauriAnne said:


> They changed the winning girls' design and fabric quite a bit now that it's on Babies R Us.
> http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=15491836


That makes a lot more sense for an outfit that is going on sale in the fall.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I like it much better in the new fabric. :up:


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I abhor the line name. I want to kick Heidi in the teeth every time she says it.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

bareyb said:


> I like it much better in the new fabric. :up:


It looks like you could buy and wear any day, not just on easter. I think Chris got stuck because he was trying to follow the client's wishes for all white. This change is a good one.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

My friend Heather at Mood -
This is the in the "jersey prints" section. 


















Heather and I are in front of the Parson's School of Design building. Of course my friend that took the picture didn't get the name in there...well some of it but not the Parson's part. LOL.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

That's neat betts. Is Mood as huge as it looks on TV?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

bareyb said:


> That's neat betts. Is Mood as huge as it looks on TV?


I would say not really, compared to a Jo-ann's or such. It's big for a store in the city, but it's very cramped together. The workers there were great and very friendly. We walked past the entrance twice because we were looking for the big Mood signs you see from the windows during the show and they aren't out on Saturday. You go into a doorway and the sign says Mood is on the second floor. Mood is just one of many other places in the building (the rest are offices and such). What was neat was you go up in an old manual elevator with an elevator guy to run it and a gate that comes across like out of a movie.

I think stopping here was the second best part of the trip (the best being the Empire State Building - I never tire of that).


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Ah. Well that figures. Things always look bigger on TV.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

If anyone is interested Gunnar did an AMA (ask me anything) on Reddit a few days ago.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/10n7e7


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> Best line of the night (paraphrasing):
> 
> Christopher:
> Now I understand what happened to Judy with Liza.


My favorite line of the night was when (someone) called Christopher's mom "Mary J Blige"   

Also when Tim said goodbye to Elena and said something like "what's it going to be like without constantly hearing f&ck, f&ck, f&ck, f&ck, f&ck, f&ck, f&ck..."


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Azlen said:


> If anyone is interested Gunnar did an AMA (ask me anything) on Reddit a few days ago.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/10n7e7


Very cool-thanks :up::up:


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Azlen said:


> If anyone is interested Gunnar did an AMA (ask me anything) on Reddit a few days ago.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/10n7e7


Nice! thanks for sharing!


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

betts4 said:


> I would say not really, compared to a Jo-ann's or such. It's big for a store in the city, but it's very cramped together.


Like Britex Fabrics in SF -- except that Mood seems to have more aisle space.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

NEW EPISODE THAT I'M TOO LAZY TO LOOK UP THE THREAD TITLE. 

Who is the guest judge? She's got prune mouth. She just frowns and frowns.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

LOL Angie.

The guest judge was Zoe Saldana.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

murgatroyd said:


> LOL Angie.
> 
> The guest judge was Zoe Saldana.


Boy, she was unpleasant.

I guess I have no idea about avant garde. Dimitri's dress, without the collar, was a stupid 80's business suit. How on earth is that AG? And I thought the blonde girl's dress was awful. OH. And Sanjie's dress!! BLECH.

Even Christopher's dress-I abhor the fake hips that get added from time to time on this show.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

I don't understand avant garde either --- typically, the more I hate it, the more avant garde it is. 

I wonder if the judges were really as split as they led on, or if it was just a ploy so they could reflect on the season. 

I liked *some* of Sanji's designs quite a bit, and think it would have been interesting to see an entire collection where she wasn't under the pressure of a challenge.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Who won? I was watching it last night and got to just where the judges were discussing the good and bad and my neighbor knocked on the door and i never got back to it. I guess i will finish tonight.

I see on the FB page that Sanji cut cut and a lot of people were really upset - most were calling it a race thing and some were saying she was better designer because she beat Melissa 3 times. 

I don't know. I really didn't like any of the outfits. Demitri's was the worst of the bunch, and I didn't understand Fabio's. Chris's looked like things he had done before. I thought Sanji's at least showed us something new. Maybe she could have executed it better but it was different. I think if there had been some material in the back it may have worked better.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

The last two were definitely the last two. I thought they would keep Sanji and cut Fabio.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

For once, I LOVED Fabios.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Also, I'm having trouble reconciling the comments "You all did SO well this week!" and "I can't decide which one is uglier!"

Whaaa?

(I think I've decided...I don't like Heidi Klum very much.)


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I guess I have no idea about avant garde. Dimitri's dress, without the collar, was a stupid 80's business suit. How on earth is that AG?





MauriAnne said:


> I don't understand avant garde either --- typically, the more I hate it, the more avant garde it is.


Wikipedia says:



> ... a French term used in English as a noun or adjective to refer to people or works that are *experimental or innovative*, particularly with respect to art, culture, and politics.


It's a military term describing the advance guard or vanguard.

Here's my problem with the use of the term AG in fashion, and particularly in Project Runway. I get that you want something that pushes the envelope. You want something that is really out there, that no one has done, that no one has seen before. Something bold. To borrow a term from Christian Siriano, something fierce. You want the uncharted territory of the fashion map, where the known lands have run out and it just says "here be dragons!" instead.

However --

The more you know about fashion history, the more you can say "I've seen that" or "so-and-so did that in [YYYY]".

I think Fabio's fix was a brilliant solution to the problem highlighted by Tim -- that there was nothing new or experimental about his coat.

On the other hand -- I took one look at his upside-down jacket and said "I've already seen that!"

Because immediately I thought of this Issey Miyake design from Vogue Patters, that I've had in my collection for what, at least a decade and a half now, wishing that I had the sewing chops to make it up and the gumption to wear it.

Obviously the construction of Fabio's coat is very different than Miyake's pattern. Miyake's jacket has sleeves, and only goes the one way around. But there's another Miyake pattern in my collection, an outerwear jacket that unfolds into a sleeping bag.

So if I had been on the judging panel, you would have heard me telling Fabio "it's very Miyake" but it's still definitely avante-garde.

Much more so than Dimitri's suit, which is basically what, a skirt with some see-through bits at the side seams, and some similar fancy-work on the jacket's sleeves, which I couldn't see on my TV. And that dumb collar. Meh!

As for Sonjia's dress with the bits of fabric seemingly floating in space, again, I've seen that. I can't find a picture, but there was a stunning backless gown on one of the episodes of the original Star Trek, designed by William Ware "Bill" Theiss. The front of the gown was anchored at the skirt on one side, and the opposite shoulder, where there was a drapey bit of fabric hanging down in back. The weight of the drape was done just right to hold the front securely in place -- and no 'nude' fabric was needed anywhere.

That's avant-garde.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I thought both Fabio and Sanjia would be out...glad they kept Fabio, because I LOVE him, but I was surprised.

After hearing his story about how he wore his button-down shirts as pants in college, I had a dream last night that I was riding my bike and tore my pants. I was wearing a sweater over a button down shirt. You guessed it-I took my shirt and wore it as pants!  I think Fabio would approve! 

I think it may be an all-make finale....Melissa just crumbles...I dunno...we'll see....

I think Christopher will win it all...but Dimitry might sneak in and surprise us!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I laughed at the shirt as pants thing, because I visit Regretsy regularly, and they, early on, had a HUGE contest about "Skants".

The original Skants:









Skants contest:
http://www.regretsy.com/2012/09/29/skants-2/


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I laughed at the shirt as pants thing, because I visit Regretsy regularly, and they, early on, had a HUGE contest about "Skants".
> 
> The original Skants:
> 
> ...


 OMG! I'm hooked! Thanks !


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

You're welcome. I get so many laughs there.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

One thing I didn't understand was when Sanji realized she was missing the gold fabric - it didn't appear that it was through her fault. 

If she bought it and Mood accidentally didn't put it in her bag why wouldn't she be allowed to retrieve it?
If she forgot to buy it (or left it out of her order) that's one thing but if it was not her fault I would think she would be allowed to use it?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Didn't someone go back to Mood when they forgot something or didn't have enough money or such?


----------



## lpamelaa (May 3, 2004)

betts4 said:


> Didn't someone go back to Mood when they forgot something or didn't have enough money or such?


I think the missing gold fabric smacks of the producers messing with the "competition."


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

well that's my point 
if it was producer foul play
i'm kind of wondering why we didn't get a "look at my receipt i paid for it i should be able to use it" moment...


----------



## AliaDoh (Apr 23, 2005)

Unless somebody actually took it out of her bag, it's probably her job to make sure it's in there before she leaves the store. I'm not sure if she was allowed to go back to the store, but maybe it would have involved a time penalty if she left, as the other designers would already be at work.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

YCantAngieRead said:


> You're welcome. I get so many laughs there.


Great site, thanks for the laughs. This is my favorite new look. Swants.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Just leaving a bookmark for all you non-baseball Project Runway fans. Carry on.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I watched the last three minutes. I don't have much to say.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Wow, what an underwhelming preview of everyone's collections.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

"Everyone gets a trophy" 

**SIGH** I too am underwhelmed. Better be a heck of a finale!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Dimitry - as expected - well made. zzzzzzzz.

Fabio - on the hanger? i thought everything was god awful and thought for certain he was a goner. Then they walked down the runway and i thought the pieces looked great. I liked them in spite of not liking them.

How they are supposed to use styling to elevate the look of the collection is beyond me. How is Fabio supposed to use styling to make it look more expensive and how is Dimitry supposed to use styling to make his look less dowdy?
I didn't get the comments.

Melissa - well made and expected - personally i liked the bad goth wigs 

Christopher - oh Christopher - what the heck was that but an act of complete self sabotage. I just don't get his 'oh i'll figure it out later' comment. 
Later is now man!
and why didn't he send down the gown????
Based on what he sent down the runway last night? He should have been kicked off and he's probably my favorite.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Cainebj said:


> Dimitry - as expected - well made. zzzzzzzz.
> 
> Fabio - on the hanger? i thought everything was god awful and thought for certain he was a goner. Then they walked down the runway and i thought the pieces looked great. I liked them in spite of not liking them.
> 
> ...


Pretty much all of the above. I didn't get Christopher's whole bit with the x-ray. That was bizarre. I get that it was a pattern and a very interesting one - but not for a whole collection. Maybe that was just drama till he wins. I didn't like any of them in particular but like Demtri's over the others.


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

Why on god's green earth did no one show the part of their collection that was not black and white??? I mean besides Fabio who had no black and white.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Didn't Demtri have a mustard color in some of the stuff he showed Tim? That was what I liked about his.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

betts4 said:


> Didn't Demtri have a mustard color in some of the stuff he showed Tim? That was what I liked about his.


He did and Tim suggested he show it and Demetri said he didn't think he should and that he would "explain" that there was color to the judges.

Why don't these people listen to Tim Gunn?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

lalouque said:


> Why on god's green earth did no one show the part of their collection that was not black and white??? I mean besides Fabio who had no black and white.





Cainebj said:


> He did and Tim suggested he show it and Demetri said he didn't think he should and that he would "explain" that there was color to the judges.
> 
> Why don't these people listen to Tim Gunn?


Why indeed?

It's not like Tim didn't warn them! How many times do I have to say it? Ignore Tim Gunn's comments at your peril.

Note that Michael Kors _liked_ the shoes -- after Fabio had dyed them and used the colored shoelaces, to tie them in with the rest of the look. But who knows what he would have said, if Fabio had left them their natural color.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

What a waste of 90 minutes that was.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

What, no new look? Seems like these guys got off easy. And still struggled so much!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

They are all bad, so they _all_ get to go? Bizarre.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Ruth said:


> What, no new look? Seems like these guys got off easy. And still struggled so much!


There's still Finale Pt 2 to come. I'm sure the producers have some good twist in store for them.


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

Why were there 6 sewing machines in the new workspace for 4 designers?

I get that 5 weeks isn't a lot of time to come up with a collection, and that producers probably tell the designers to leave a few things unfinished so that they can work on them when they arrive back in New York, but still, I was surprised at how much work the designers were still doing. I kind of miss the old days when they used to show the designers casting for Fashion Week, and they would argue over which designers got which models.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

TheDewAddict said:


> Why were there 6 sewing machines in the new workspace for 4 designers?


Either they planned to go down to three finalists, then have the "we're bringing in a helper" twist , as they've done in previous seasons, or they were down to the final six when they filmed the finale (because of when Fashion Week actually takes place) and had all six show, so no one would be able to leak who the finalists were? Or to have spare machines, in case something broke down?



TheDewAddict said:


> I get that 5 weeks isn't a lot of time to come up with a collection, and that producers probably tell the designers to leave a few things unfinished so that they can work on them when they arrive back in New York, but still, I was surprised at how much work the designers were still doing. I kind of miss the old days when they used to show the designers casting for Fashion Week, and they would argue over which designers got which models.


Didn't they used to give the finalists 10 weeks to do their collections for Fashion Week?

(IIRC this is the first season I've seen since the show switched to Lifetime; I have several seasons to watch on DVD, but I was waiting until this season was over. I can watch repeats of a season I've already seen before while the new season is on, and it doesn't bother me, but watching two seasons for the first time at once, especially starting them both at once, is too confusing.)


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

At the end of this week's show, they had a blurb "to learn more about Project Runway" to pick up the current issue of Marie Claire. They showed the October issue with Gwen Stefani on the cover.

I saw the issue on the stands, looked through the table of contents (never a trivial task in women's mags), and I couldn't find anything related to Project Runway. I saw an article about Nina at _Paris_ fashion week, but that's the closest thing I saw.

Could the Project Runway stuff be in that article?

This is twice now where I've gone to get Marie Claire, looking for a feature on PR because of mentions like that, only to find zip when I looked through the issue.

So where do they hide it?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Mondo will be live tweeting during the finale, if anyone is interested.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

... starts in what, an hour and a half on the East Coast? Okay, my bookmark is early. 

There's bound to be an interesting twist in this half of the finale, right? How is Project Runway going to save this sort of 'eh' 10th-anniversary season?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

UGH. Jennifer Hudson???WHY????


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Also, if you send someone down the runway who can't walk, you lose. (Or not. I'm watching live. I have no idea.)


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I was worried about Fabio, but his stuff was amazing.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Also, after tonight, I won't have to be smothered by Heidi's stupid Scrumptious line.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Well, pttht. I can't argue with their decision, but I do wish it'd been a different one.


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

I definitely think they came down to the correct final 2. As for the winner, either would have been fine by me. They certainly had two totally different collections.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

So, now that I've gone through the collections...they definitely picked the right top two. I had three favorite looks: Dmitri's yellow dress, his fringed dress that had fringe at the hem, and Fabio's look that the model had on at the end when the judges talked to the designers (the sort of pants/skirt hybrid-I always love that look.)

Like I said, they probably picked the right one, but god I don't like Dmitri.

Also, he had some WEIRD looking models.

And how is Elena winning the fan favorite???


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

"If Fabio doesn't win, I'm going to be really upset."

"A designer has to know what people want before they want it."

Here's the thing. It's easy to sit here and watch Project Runway, pick out the designers whose POV already resonates with our own styles, say "I would buy that!" and have fun.

But to me, the really exciting part is when a designer presents their point of view in a way which is so compelling, you want the clothes, even if they aren't your POV. Especially if they aren't your POV already. When they drag you out of your comfort zone and you say "WOW, I really like that and I don't usually like that."

So -- given Heidi's comment that she never thought she would like such a thing, and now she wants to wear all of Fabio's clothes -- I said "there's your winner." That's what I want in a winner of Project Runway.

I go into stores all the time, and I have a choice between colors that I can't wear, and black and white. I am so sick of buying black and white.

All three of the others did their dark-colored stuff with just the splashes of color, and then there was Fabio's collection. He was the only one who seemed to understand that he was showing clothes for _spring_. His collection was fresh. It stood out from all the others.

I can understand why they might want to give out the prize based on the designer's body of work for the whole season -- in which case, sure, Dmitri has more wins, and the level of craftsmanship he's shown all season might make it appropriate to give him the nod.

But IMHO, if you're looking at just what went down the runway, Fabio won. He won the fashion show.

And I agree with Heidi -- even though Fabio's clothes were totally outside the kind of thing I would usually look for, I want them now. If PR had a sweepstakes where they were giving away four opportunities to have an outfit made by the finalists, and they called me up and said I had won the consultation with Fabio, I'd be happy. The other three, not so much.

They had better bring him back sometime for All-Stars, or I'm going to be really, really pissed.

(Side note: the new season of PR:AS starts next week. See you all in a new thread for that!)


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> At the end of this week's show, they had a blurb "to learn more about Project Runway" to pick up the current issue of Marie Claire. They showed the October issue with Gwen Stefani on the cover.
> 
> I saw the issue on the stands, looked through the table of contents (never a trivial task in women's mags), and I couldn't find anything related to Project Runway. I saw an article about Nina at _Paris_ fashion week, but that's the closest thing I saw.
> 
> ...


Puzzle solved! I went back to the newsstand and looked at the Gwen Stefani issue again. I found the PR content by doing the old proofreader's trick -- I read the table of contents backwards.

It was hidden in the section of 101 ideas, which was highlighted in the ToC by being in a red dot, off to the side of the articles which had longer descriptions and page numbers.

They had the same "look for more on Project Runway" blurb in the Finale part 2 show with next month's issue on the cover, so I suspect they've been running a couple of pages on PR every issue all season.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Poor Chris! I was really worried about him-I hope he got a LOT of rest after the finale! 

BTW-off topic, but his and Fabio's boyfriends are both - ahem - ok, I will just say it-NERDS!  They (the nerds) need to get together, Chris needs to get with Gunnar, and Fabio and Tim Gunn can live happily ever after. There, all fixed. Now to the judges' decision-

Melissa-her clothes were fine, a good variety, like Heidi said, but expected. Nothing WOW! I knew she would not win.

I have to say, I HATED Fabio's collection when he showed it the first time. A bunch of fugly old-lady robes and stuff-YUK!  But he really did listen to the judges and made the clothes look better and expensive and I have to say, I really liked his collection. It was so different than 2 days before. A complete 180-(not a 360, like Melissa said she had gone through-a 360 is a circle, you would be where you started! )

Dimitri-I must admit he grew on me. I love Fabio, he is my sweet skirt-wearing man, and he is going to be successful and hopefully have a lot of kids with his nerdy boyfriend, but Dimitri really did deserve the win. The American Dream is alive and well. Good for him! 

Yes, hope to see you all at the All-Stars thread


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

lalouque said:


> I definitely think they came down to the correct final 2. As for the winner, either would have been fine by me. They certainly had two totally different collections.


I agree - 
I have thought for weeks that Christopher was the clear winner but man o man did he self implode or what?

Overall this was probably 4 of the most dull final collections. I need a nap now.

So - what's up? 
No reunion show this year?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

P.S. - kindof off topic but when Katie Holmes ran away to NY from Tom Cruise they made a huge publicity deal about the fact she was going to be a guest judge for an episode of Project Runway. I was expecting her for the finale unless she did the All Stars show. Curious.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> P.S. - kindof off topic but when Katie Holmes ran away to NY from Tom Cruise they made a huge publicity deal about the fact she was going to be a guest judge for an episode of Project Runway. I was expecting her for the finale unless she did the All Stars show. Curious.


People says Katie is on All Stars. However, with the different judges, it just doesn't feel like "All Stars"


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

MauriAnne said:


> People says Katie is on All Stars. However, with the different judges, it just doesn't feel like "All Stars"





> Project *Runaway*: All Stars is a spin-off of the original Project Runway, which will begin airing its 10th season July 19.


Someone at People didn't copyedit. 

I don't get your comment about All-Stars.

I missed Season One (both the original run and the recent replays), but one of my friends said that the All-Stars had different judges than Runway.

So have they changed the AS judges for this new season from the ones they had in Season One, or did you mean to say that since All-Stars has different judges, it doesn't seem like Project Runway?

(If you meant that it's dumb to have an All-Star show and have judges that aren't as good as the ones on the original Project Runway -- that the judges aren't star quality -- then my friend agrees with you.)


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> .....or did you mean to say that since All-Stars has different judges, it doesn't seem like Project Runway?
> 
> (If you meant that it's dumb to have an All-Star show and have judges that aren't as good as the ones on the original Project Runway -- that the judges aren't star quality -- then my friend agrees with you.)


That's what I meant; sorry I wasn't clearer. Your friend is smart. 

The AS judges are: Isaac Mizrahi and Georgina Chapman, with Joanna Coles playing the Tim Gunn mentoring role and Carolyn Murphy is hosting.

Not exactly All Stars in my opinion.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> Someone at People didn't copyedit.


The People article is a couple months old --- back from 7/2/12 so Season 10 hadn't started when is was published.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

MauriAnne said:


> The People article is a couple months old --- back from 7/2/12 so Season 10 hadn't started when is was published.


No, I got that. Did you see the part I bolded?

Project *Runaway*?

The mind boggles.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

MauriAnne said:


> The AS judges are: Isaac Mizrahi and Georgina Chapman, with Joanna Coles playing the Tim Gunn mentoring role and Carolyn Murphy is hosting.
> 
> Not exactly All Stars in my opinion.


My friend was particularly unimpressed with Joanna Coles.

IMO no one can replace Tim Gunn, but since they must, Isaac Mizrahi would be a good choice for taking Tim's role in the workroom.

It was surprising to me when I heard they had him on the judging panel instead.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> No, I got that. Did you see the part I bolded?
> 
> Project *Runaway*?
> 
> The mind boggles.


EGADS !!!!! 

(and how did I miss that 3 times !!!)


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

The same way they did. Because 'runaway' is a perfectly good word. 

Just the wrong word for this particular context. 

Most of the time, anyway.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Regina said:


> Poor Chris! I was really worried about him-I hope he got a LOT of rest after the finale!
> 
> BTW-off topic, but his and Fabio's boyfriends are both - ahem - ok, I will just say it-NERDS!  They (the nerds) need to get together, Chris needs to get with Gunnar, and Fabio and Tim Gunn can live happily ever after. There, all fixed. Now to the judges' decision-
> 
> ...


I'm now kind of glad I missed part 1.

The only reason I watched All Stars was to see what all the Mondo buzz was about (now I know!) I don't know if I'm up to it this season. I didn't like any of the judges or Joanna.


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

Regina said:


> BTW-off topic, but his and Fabio's boyfriends are both - ahem - ok, I will just say it-NERDS!  They (the nerds) need to get together, Chris needs to get with Gunnar, and Fabio and Tim Gunn can live happily ever after. There, all fixed. Now to the judges' decision-


Uhhh, I'm confused. You say "nerds" like it's a BAD thing....


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

lalouque said:


> Uhhh, I'm confused. You say "nerds" like it's a BAD thing....


I know, right? *drool*


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

lalouque said:


> Uhhh, I'm confused. You say "nerds" like it's a BAD thing....


LOL-I am a HUGE nerd so please don't take offense-I just don't think that I would ever put them together with Chris and Fabio...that's all....they could be nerds in love with each other!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I just watched the episode and I really loved Demtri's collection the best. I think he was right on the mark. I like Fabio and Christopher more personality wise, and their collections were good, but I think Demtri's stuff was fresher. Melissa's poor model could barely walk in the one dress. Ugh. Don't they check stuff like that out?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

We'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Halfway through the finale Part 2, I realized I didn't particularly like _any_ of the collections, and felt kind of "meh" about the whole thing, and didn't much care who won. Nobody's collection really caught my eye or stood out to me, either being spectacularly good, or spectacularly bad. An anticlimactic end to the season for me.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

murgatroyd said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree.


That's the beauty of life. 

I have loved lots and lots of pieces that Fabio and Christopher made thru the season but didn't feel wowed by their collections as much as I hoped to be.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I wasn't wowed by anything or anyone this season at all


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Ruth said:


> Halfway through the finale Part 2, I realized I didn't particularly like _any_ of the collections, and felt kind of "meh" about the whole thing, and didn't much care who won. Nobody's collection really caught my eye or stood out to me, either being spectacularly good, or spectacularly bad. An anticlimactic end to the season for me.


Exactly the same for me. It was the weak ending of a weak season.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I thought 3 of the 4 finalist could have been chosen. I agree with Dimitri as the winner but I also liked Fabio and Chris designs. I really liked Chris's but that one dress was just a disaster. Fabio's finale outfits were great and he certainly had his own design taste. I think it hurt him that he was slightly less conventional than the others.


----------

